# Anyone in Philly want a nice cheap b13?



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

body and engine have 148k on them. Car runs great (30+mpg) black exterior grey interior, 5speed, 2 door, new brakes, everything in the car works, pioneer HU, sony speakers, glass is all good, tires are good, installed an OEM spoiler on the car (tail light is wired and working) doesnt burn oil, just a great daily driver. Ice cold A/C. The reason I am thinking about selling is because I work at a VW, Audi, and Porsche tuning shop and would really like to get myself another VW soon, but cant have 2 cars. If you are interested post here or send me a PM


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

What do you want for it? I am over near Pittsburgh.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Michael DeLoach said:


> What do you want for it? I am over near Pittsburgh.



blue book on it is around 1600.00 so make an offer


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> blue book on it is around 1600.00 so make an offer


anyone? OBO!!!


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> anyone? OBO!!!



I'll throw in a gauge cluster with tach also


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> I'll throw in a gauge cluster with tach also



looking for about $1500.00


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> looking for about $1500.00



really odd...


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> really odd...



e-mail me at [email protected] for picture requests. I have pictures but no host.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

ayo is the car already sold?? send me pics!!! 

[email protected]

get at me i live around philly....


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

SERialThreatz said:


> ayo is the car already sold?? send me pics!!!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> get at me i live around philly....



Its not sold but I need to find another vw since the one I was looking at fell through..  e-mail me at [email protected] for pics


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would stay away from vw..they tend to get lots of recalls and problem.. and everyoen has one.. get a se-l or se-r


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

psulemon said:


> i would stay away from vw..they tend to get lots of recalls and problem.. and everyoen has one.. get a se-l or se-r



I know exactly what I am doing with getting a vw. I tune them for a living  I only got the sentra because I was in a pinch, and figured that some enthusiasts such as yourselves would appreciate the opportunity


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey, you get what you like.. VW's are a pain to work on and too many people have them. but get what you like..


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

psulemon said:


> hey, you get what you like.. VW's are a pain to work on and too many people have them. but get what you like..



 I like working on them, and find them easy to work on


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

VW are nicely engineered cars (model pending) MY mom's Jetta makes some odd noises sometimes though when i'm driving it. I'd take a Nissan over a VW anyday though.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't really care for VW's. Heard bad things. A co-worker of mine had a beetle and said within 2 years he'd paid out more money in repairs than the car was worth and my best friend had a Jetta a while back and one night he was driving home from work about 3 weeks after he bought the car and one thing after another went till the only signs of electric current were the headlights and the motor running. But like the other guy said, if thats what you like then ok. 

Mitch


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

sentra97gxe said:


> I don't really care for VW's. Heard bad things. A co-worker of mine had a beetle and said within 2 years he'd paid out more money in repairs than the car was worth and my best friend had a Jetta a while back and one night he was driving home from work about 3 weeks after he bought the car and one thing after another went till the only signs of electric current were the headlights and the motor running. But like the other guy said, if thats what you like then ok.
> 
> Mitch



Dont get me wrong! I like the sentra, who knows maybe I will keep it if I can get a good gti project car cheap. I am looking for a mk2 vw. 85-92' That is the only style I liked. I have had tons of VW's including Corrado's. Maybe I love the headache, but I enjoy working on them....unless someone has a nice 240z they want to sell me cheap


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Back from the dead! I found another car I want to get. Here are pics of the sentra for sale:

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4286832995 




Since I took these pics the car has been washed and waxed. The front and rear bumpers paint is flaking. That is my only problem with this car.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, send the pics to me and i'll post them for you. Image Station sucks, it makes you sign up for an account just to view the damn pictures.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

[redacted] said:


>



sure, what is your e-mail address?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

angryface said:


> sure, what is your e-mail address?



[redacted]@aol.com :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Here..


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Here..


THANKS! These pics do not give the car justice. Its much cleaner after the wash and wax.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

I really need to sell this car guys/gals!


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i'll give you 1300. let me know how far you are from the Hershey area. my sister is goin to school there, at Elizabethtown. She's staying for the summer, and she can hold it for awhile. let me know. my email address is:

[email protected]

im always online at: Slidefreek


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

BBDETSER said:


> i'll give you 1300. let me know how far you are from the Hershey area. my sister is goin to school there, at Elizabethtown. She's staying for the summer, and she can hold it for awhile. let me know. my email address is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> im always online at: Slidefreek




IM'ed and e-mailed :thumbup:


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> IM'ed and e-mailed :thumbup:



Up again!


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> Up again!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2479522792


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2479522792



New pics!

http://www.hostdub.com/rob_album01


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> New pics!
> 
> http://www.hostdub.com/rob_album01



:thumbup:


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> :thumbup:


only 10 hours left!!!


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Lets try this again!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6401&item=2479845152&rd=1


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> :cheers:





I'd really like to sell this car  MAKE OFFERS!!


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> I'd really like to sell this car  MAKE OFFERS!!



$1350.00 AND ITS YOURS!


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

This is the last time I am bumping this. I either need to sell this car next week or I just have to keep it. I really would like to see this car go to nissan enthusiasts. If anyone is interested in purchasing it or asking me anything about it, call my cell phone: 215-439-0171.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

Just got a new toy car. If anyone is around philly and would like to take a look let me know: [email protected]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im gonna close out the thread.. since its soo long i rather close this instead of transferring it.. you should try and start a new thread in the classified section, there is more traffic there, PM me with any questions


----------

